# Chrisl972 - Banner Request



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

There you go, homie.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

His head isn't cut off at all. That's the top of the banner and the reason it looks like it's cut off is because I did this little filter trick which makes the quality of the image better.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Either way, it looks awesome, repped.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice job Mr. Ash.

I see what BJJ Boy means. The top of his head is flat. A small piece is missing.

Just a small piece. 

Good work.:thumbsup:

I'm going to try to unflatten his head and post it below.


----------

